# First Lathe Logan 400



## BabyLogan (Sep 14, 2019)

Just picked up a logan 400 out of a barn very close by.
Guy said it was his grandfathers lathe originally. 
I plan to build a better table for it and go through it to get it back into top shape. 
Where do i find a diagram, or how to instructions for a tear down? 
What do you use to match the factory grey/blue paint?
I would also like to find a reasonably priced QCTP for it. 
Any other upgrades from other Logan owners, DRO, tach?

Thanks


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 15, 2019)

Congrats on your new lathe.  There really isn't a set of tear down instructions for your Logan, but
Logan usually has a parts list and operating instructions available, which are very useful.  Have a look at lathe.com.
A lot of tear down on the lathe is pretty straight forward, and if you run into snags you can get help by posting on the forum.  Is the lathe in running condition?
There are a number of lower cost (i.e. Chinese) QCTP's available.  Your Logan would probably need an AXA toolpost.  Bostar, Shars
and All Industrial Tool are brands that folks around here seem to like.  Mine is a Phase II, which has been fine but they've become
more expensive for some reason.  
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Logan 400 (Sep 15, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Like you my first lathe is a Logan 400. I was able to purchase a book with a diagram. I talked with someone during my search and he warned me that the lathe had a tendacy to tip over backwards if the motor support post was not used. I built my stand without the support post to the floor. My legs are wider than the factory stands and I have had no problems with it. I purchased the bostar axa qctp for a reasonable price and I am happy with it. Good luck and have fun with it.
Jay


----------



## HarryJM (Sep 15, 2019)

Below are several links with information concerning your lathe.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3379

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2093&tab=3

http://www.lathe.com/models.htm

https://groups.io/g/Lathe-List

http://www.owwm.org/index.php a good metal working forum and vintage machinery is their repository for publication, machine information, etc.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 16, 2019)

and you got a steady rest!  Nice.


----------



## BabyLogan (Sep 17, 2019)

The T nut does not fit my lathe, need access to a mill to machine it down to size.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 17, 2019)

This old thread shows making a "T" nut with just the lathe:  

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/how-do-you-make-a-t-nut-for-your-qctp.782/


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 17, 2019)

I suggest not getting too attached to this lathe and spending to outfit it excessively...as you get more experience, you will want a lathe with a QCGB at a minimum.


----------



## BabyLogan (Sep 20, 2019)

Winegrower said:


> I suggest not getting too attached to this lathe and spending to outfit it excessively...as you get more experience, you will want a lathe with a QCGB at a minimum.





Winegrower said:


> I suggest not getting too attached to this lathe and spending to outfit it excessively...as you get more experience, you will want a lathe with a QCGB at a minimum.


I passed up on a model 825 about a year ago. It was missing its original lower cabinet and was rigged up to a metal framed table.
By the time i came to my senses a week later it was sold.
Im going through this model 400 completely, and going to build a new stand for it and a chip pan.
I was thinking 1/2" steel plate, but that may be overkill.


----------



## BabyLogan (Sep 20, 2019)

BabyLogan said:


> Just picked up a logan 400 out of a barn very close by.
> Guy said it was his grandfathers lathe originally.
> I plan to build a better table for it and go through it to get it back into top shape.
> Where do i find a diagram, or how to instructions for a tear down?
> ...





Nogoingback said:


> Congrats on your new lathe.  There really isn't a set of tear down instructions for your Logan, but
> Logan usually has a parts list and operating instructions available, which are very useful.  Have a look at lathe.com.
> A lot of tear down on the lathe is pretty straight forward, and if you run into snags you can get help by posting on the forum.  Is the lathe in running condition?
> There are a number of lower cost (i.e. Chinese) QCTP's available.  Your Logan would probably need an AXA toolpost.  Bostar, Shars
> ...


I order a Shars QCTP for it, and a T nut yo mount it.
Also order a set of carbide bit holders to simplify things.
Got the missing threading dial from ebay this week, and a MT2 live center.


----------



## Logan 400 (Sep 20, 2019)

An old school cookie sheet makes a good chip pan for this lathe. It's what I used and made it removable for easy cleaning.


----------



## BabyLogan (Sep 20, 2019)

Logan 400 said:


> An old school cookie sheet makes a good chip pan for this lathe. It's what I used and made it removable for easy cleaning.


That's what it has now, a old school rusty cookie sheet.


----------



## Logan 400 (Sep 20, 2019)

Get you an aluminum pan.  For some ideas this is what I built.
Jay


----------



## BabyLogan (Sep 20, 2019)

Logan 400 said:


> Get you an aluminum pan.  For some ideas this is what I built.
> Jay
> View attachment 302389


I was thinking about something very similar to yours, going to buy a wide workbench toolbox in the morning.
I'm not quite sure how thick of a steel plate I should use for the top yet?
The bench it was mounted to had a 2x16, and a 2x4 fir the top.
The lathe bed was mounted with square head lag bolts to the 2x16.
The motor was mounted to the 2x4 behind it.
This was 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
causing the motor to bounce behind the lathe.


----------



## francist (Sep 20, 2019)

Not the most dimensionally stable things in the world, but those 2x16’s don’t come around much anymore! I have one (actually 19” ) here as a non-critical bench top as well.

-frank


----------



## TomKro (Sep 22, 2019)

That's some big lumber.  The South Bend I picked up in August has a 1-7/8" x 22" plank.  It started out 9 ft long, but I cut it down to to about 6 ft.  Looks like it was cut with a huge circular saw.  

  Just yesterday I was cleaning up the cast iron legs.  I was thinking of pocketing the top surface of the plank for something like 3/8 x 2" flat bars, maybe one 8 or 9 inch length at each end.  Maybe drill and tap holes to bolt the feet down from the top, and extra holes to bolt the bars thru the surface.  

  Blocking around each side of the motor might be enough to stop the motor from bouncing around.  

Nice lathe. 

TomKro


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 24, 2019)

I agree with Winegrower in concept, but you will learn an awful lot from this 400 that will serve you well if you upgrade in the future.  And you can always sell it to finance a newer machine.  

The lumber will have a tendency to absorb and then release minute amounts of atmospheric moisture (Oregon City near the coast?), which will move the level around some.  But not the end of the world.  The short Logan beds are pretty stout and you'll just have to check once in a while to keep the twist out.

If I understand the 'bounce', some woodworking machines rely on motor weight rather than a fixed tension on the motor belt, but most metalworking machines don't.  I'd try it for a while, let the motor rev up and get the spindle moving before putting on a load, and see how it performs.  Then decide if you need to upgrade the motor mount.


----------



## tmenyc (Sep 24, 2019)

I agree with the comment re needing a QCGB; can't imagine being happy with my Logan without one.  By the way, nice VW in the driveway of your first picture.  65, 66?  

Tim


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 24, 2019)

The reason that most woodworking machines can get away with letting the weight of the motor set the motor belt tension is that almost all woodworking cutters are multi-point and almost all metal lathe cutters are single point.  You almost never encounter what are known as "interrupted cuts" on woodworking machines.  Interrupted cuts will cause the unrestrained drive motor to bounce.  Which is decidedly undesirable.


----------



## BabyLogan (Sep 25, 2019)

tmenyc said:


> I agree with the comment re needing a QCGB; can't imagine being happy with my Logan without one.  By the way, nice VW in the driveway of your first picture.  65, 66?
> 
> Tim


64 backdated to 63 with roof grafted in.


----------



## Hoyt (Dec 12, 2019)

Here's mine. I sold the other one I had. If and when you repaint, Benjamin Moore Baby Seal Black is a match for the OEM paint. Get the parts/owners manual from Logan at lathe.com, join the discussion group at https://groups.io/g/Lathe-List. I'll be glad to answer any questions.


----------

